# Vicious behaviour



## T.Hogins (Nov 18, 2012)

New here and am in need of answers,PLEASE! I have had GSD's all my life and NEVER had one behave poorly or show aggression (without justification) toward anyone..We have a 5yr old male that has started to growl and show signs of aggression at the drop of a hat. He can walk into the room take one look at my wife and growl,show teeth,hair up,ears back etc. Has even lunged at her from time to time.Needless to say we are concerned.he has NEVER been bred, but still "in tact". Wife takes him for walks ,plays with him and has never treated him other than the wonderful dog he is.WHY has he started to do this?? Wife is becoming terrified with the thought of being alone in the house with him..Our breeder said it is due to him not being neutered,I am not so sure.We love this dog and are very worried about this....HELP!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Anytime there is a sudden and unaccounted for change in behaviour and temperament in a dog, the first step should be a thorough vet evaluation.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep. A thorough blood panel should be done including a thryoid panel best done by Dr. Jean Dodd's (expert on breed specific comparisons).

As well consider other issues that could cause a behaviour change. Recent vaccines, food (high in carbs/grains and the glycemic load causing insulin spikes)...

see these links (the second you can skip the vids./scroll and read) 

Dog Hypothyroidism Diagnosis, Treatment and Prevention

Cushing's Disease May Be Caused by Your Dog?s Stress

Thyroid-Articles


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My first thought was to rule out medical issues....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This is not normal and it's definitely NOT because of being intact. Get him to the vet right away. It could be a neurological issue like a brain tumor, or a siezure disorder. Any big behavior change out of the blue warrants a vet visit ASAP.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that you find out the cause before something should happen, wish the best for you and your boy.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

How is he doing? Definitely time for a vet visit. We had a pointer once that started exhibiting similar behavior, and it turned out she was having seizures.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Anytime there is a sudden and unaccounted for change in behaviour and temperament in a dog, the first step should be a thorough vet evaluation.


 
Absolutely agree with the vet check first!

But understand that this behavior has NOTHING to do with not being neutered!


----------

